# Fixing a second hand on an Omega.



## Bobby Jones (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi, I have the option to buy this for not a lot. It keeps good time but there is a lot of patina and I think the second hand is missing. I have lot's of second hands on broken swiss watches. Can I just fit one on myself or is it more complicated than that.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

Were I in your position, a period correct second hand would be fitted during a very sympathetic service by a professional watchmaker.

I love it, and it deserves some TLC. :thumbsup:

Steve.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Difficult to see from pics but if the pivot is still there for the second hand and not broke off then yes it's a simple case of fitting s new one , you could probably find the proper one easily enough from the movement calibre 551. If it's for not a lot it could be a bargain for a gold capped Connie


----------



## Bobby Jones (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks *Notsharp and Andyclient.*

I have asked on an Omega forum too and advised it could cost a few bob to sort, but the sellers are not asking much for the watch so I think it's worth a punt.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Simon2 is your man for this.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Not as straight forward as you may think. 1. Omega hands, generally have very short centre collets. 2. The pinion end of the seconds pinion needs to be supported as you push the hand on. For this reason the auto winding mech has to be removed. Access to a staking outfit is advisable. Failure to support the pinion as you fit the hand can alter the tension on the pressure spring that rests on the pinion and cause the hand to advance in a sparodic fashion and not travel around the dial in a smooth sweep.

hope this helps. Here if you need me.


----------



## Bobby Jones (Apr 11, 2018)

simon2 said:


> Not as straight forward as you may think. 1. Omega hands, generally have very short centre collets. 2. The pinion end of the seconds pinion needs to be supported as you push the hand on. For this reason the auto winding mech has to be removed. Access to a staking outfit is advisable. Failure to support the pinion as you fit the hand can alter the tension on the pressure spring that rests on the pinion and cause the hand to advance in a sparodic fashion and not travel around the dial in a smooth sweep.
> 
> hope this helps. Here if you need me.


 Thanks Simon, sounds like I need to leave it to the more experienced. I am still at the popping hands onto my Seconda stage.

Just given it a wipe down and a different colour strap and it's starting to flirt with me .


----------



## Bobby Jones (Apr 11, 2018)

NOTSHARP said:


> Were I in your position, a period correct second hand would be fitted during a very sympathetic service by a professional watchmaker.
> 
> I love it, and it deserves some TLC. :thumbsup:
> 
> Steve.


 I agree Steve, in the last few hours it has really grown on me. My initial concern was it may be a fake. It seems now that it is a real Omega, with some love and a bit more investment it will be even more of a beauty.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Having now seen your pictures on my big "laptop". It does appear that the seconds pinion is damaged. So you will have to replace the seconds pinion to accommodate a new seconds hand.


----------



## rubbatiti (May 5, 2018)

I have an RAF Omega with a 30T2 movement that when I bought it was missing the second hand and as it turned out also the wheel work and pinion for the second hand too. The watchmaker who restored the movement for me said that to do this it was not unusual years ago if the watch was tired in order to help improve the timekeeping. Might be the reason the second hand is missing on this Constellation?


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

possibly


----------



## Bobby Jones (Apr 11, 2018)

I showed the Connie to a watchmaker yesterday. He said the same as you simon2. He spends the summer selling in fairs so I am not going to burden him with this job for a few months. He has quoted a very reasonable price to do the work so unless my skills dramatically improve I shall wait a few months.

The other thing he noticed was the bezel had been replaced out of line with the crown. I am planning on trying to pop that off myself but was warned that it could pop the crystal off also. Is there a way of doing this safely? Or should I leave that to the experts too.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

If it was a lesser quality watch, I would say give it a go. But you would need a case press, to do the job correctly. In this case. Leave it to an expert.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

some sweep second hands are" a bit different". since it is an omega, I would definatly send it out to "the pro's". vin


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Bobby Jones said:


> I showed the Connie to a watchmaker yesterday. He said the same as you simon2. He spends the summer selling in fairs so I am not going to burden him with this job for a few months. He has quoted a very reasonable price to do the work so unless my skills dramatically improve I shall wait a few months.
> 
> The other thing he noticed was the bezel had been replaced out of line with the crown. I am planning on trying to pop that off myself but was warned that it could pop the crystal off also. Is there a way of doing this safely? Or should I leave that to the experts too.


 It's a nice quality and quite collectable watch. Unless you're competent, leave it to an expert as you'll damage it and harm its value. I collect Connie's and like many who do, I wouldn't touch a bodger example


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

the omega forum is a bit "wild and nasty", but the "omega pros" are there. vin



Bobby Jones said:


> I showed the Connie to a watchmaker yesterday. He said the same as you simon2. He spends the summer selling in fairs so I am not going to burden him with this job for a few months. He has quoted a very reasonable price to do the work so unless my skills dramatically improve I shall wait a few months.
> 
> The other thing he noticed was the bezel had been replaced out of line with the crown. I am planning on trying to pop that off myself but was warned that it could pop the crystal off also. Is there a way of doing this safely? Or should I leave that to the experts too.


 the urge to do it your self is GOOD ! apply it to a cheap watch first. vin


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bobby Jones said:


> I showed the Connie to a watchmaker yesterday. He said the same as you simon2. He spends the summer selling in fairs so I am not going to burden him with this job for a few months. He has quoted a very reasonable price to do the work so unless my skills dramatically improve I shall wait a few months.
> 
> The other thing he noticed was the bezel had been replaced out of line with the crown. I am planning on trying to pop that off myself but was warned that it could pop the crystal off also. Is there a way of doing this safely? Or should I leave that to the experts too.


 My advice, for what it's worth, would be to leave this one to the experts, that watch is too nice to risk damaging it IMHO :yes: Either give it to your own watchmaker, or send it to @simon2 if you need it done quicker than your guy can fit in. To be honest, if it was mine I'd be tempted to leave the watch as it is, I don't think it looks bad without the seconds hand, and I can't see what's wrong with the bezel either.


----------



## Bobby Jones (Apr 11, 2018)

Davey P said:


> My advice, for what it's worth, would be to leave this one to the experts, that watch is too nice to risk damaging it IMHO :yes: Either give it to your own watchmaker, or send it to @simon2 if you need it done quicker than your guy can fit in. To be honest, if it was mine I'd be tempted to leave the watch as it is, I don't think it looks bad without the seconds hand, and I can't see what's wrong with the bezel either.


 I appreciate everyones help and advice, thank you all. I will not be doing anything more drastic than changing the strap on this.

Here is a shot of the indent which is between the lugs, rather than in line with the crown.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I would leave it, till it's next service.


----------

